# Shutting off Garage door sensors (Temporarily)



## DeGreg (Sep 21, 2007)

One of the sensor wires broke at the bottom of the door (Liftmaster) and now I can't open or close with buttons. Tried all combinations removing wires at Head/power & sensor wires. Door still would not work (with out sensors).



Anyone disable these successfully before?

Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I know of no way to disable them or everyone would do it and never install them.
Usually you can close the door by holding the button until it closes. Opening is usually not affected by the sensors.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

You should be able to disconnect that door from the motor just by pulling on its rope. Second and I DID NOT say this try putting a jumper between the terminals on the motor the the sensor wires do to, pull sensor wires off first and see if that works:whistling2:


----------



## johnrem (Feb 7, 2008)

oh,,and DeGreg.reread the warning below your post before proceeding.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

I have seen some different ways to get around the sensors, but as john pointed out, they aren't safe. The sensors were designed for a reason and they need to be properly repaired. In a sue happy world, you do not want a bypassed safety system at your house.


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes...in a sue happy world, all of the respondents to this thread should start a class-action lawsuit against DeGreg...


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

even without the sensors the garage door should stop as soon as it hits any resistance. (my sensors have been taped together next to the motor for almost 10 years now) :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------

